# Won't start, ECM???



## Jaden (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi, to start I'll just say it now.. I don't know much of anything about cars. Ok, so that's done.

My problem is that my car won't start. It turns over, but doesn't fire. It's a 1990 240SX SE. I had someone check it out today and they said that the fuel pump is working (I just put a new pump in today) and it's getting fuel to my injectors, but the injectors aren't opening. So the pump builds up pressure and then the regulator shuts it off. This is what I've been told. Now I am wondering if it is my ECM (or something like that). And if it is, anybody have an estimate at how much it'll cost me to get it fixed? We sprayed ether in the intake and it started up but wouldn't stay running so the injectors aren't letting fuel through I think. Thanks for the help, sorry if anything I said didn't make sense, like I said I don't really know much about cars.

-- Jaden --


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

Jaden said:


> Hi, to start I'll just say it now.. I don't know much of anything about cars. Ok, so that's done.
> 
> My problem is that my car won't start. It turns over, but doesn't fire. It's a 1990 240SX SE. I had someone check it out today and they said that the fuel pump is working (I just put a new pump in today) and it's getting fuel to my injectors, but the injectors aren't opening. So the pump builds up pressure and then the regulator shuts it off. This is what I've been told. Now I am wondering if it is my ECM (or something like that). And if it is, anybody have an estimate at how much it'll cost me to get it fixed? We sprayed ether in the intake and it started up but wouldn't stay running so the injectors aren't letting fuel through I think. Thanks for the help, sorry if anything I said didn't make sense, like I said I don't really know much about cars.
> 
> -- Jaden --


If your injectors aren't letting fuel through, they're probably clogged. I'd suggest getting different injectors, you can get them used for about 100 a set or new for 100 a piece. 

As far as the "ecm" I believe you're referring to the ECU which is basically a computer that regulates everything your car does, and I do not think that this is the problem in this case.


----------



## Jaden (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok, the block cracked on my old engine so I replaced it. On that engine I had replaced the fuel injectors because they were leaking fuel, and I kept those since they did work and are worth like $600 or so. I believe the guy that looked at it tried putting the newer injectors from the old motor on today as well and still no go. Any other ideas? I really need this car running as I have no other cars. I'm going to bring it to an imports specialist on Monday, and probably the Nissan dealership here in town too, but I know they're gonna charge me an arm and a leg to diagnose it, let alone to fix it for me.

-- Jaden --


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

Jaden said:


> Ok, the block cracked on my old engine so I replaced it. On that engine I had replaced the fuel injectors because they were leaking fuel, and I kept those since they did work and are worth like $600 or so. I believe the guy that looked at it tried putting the newer injectors from the old motor on today as well and still no go. Any other ideas? I really need this car running as I have no other cars. I'm going to bring it to an imports specialist on Monday, and probably the Nissan dealership here in town too, but I know they're gonna charge me an arm and a leg to diagnose it, let alone to fix it for me.
> 
> -- Jaden --


Unless you happen to find someone with a similar problem, you're best bet will be a diagnostic


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There's a fusable link for the fuel injectors as well as a fuse for the ECU; check those first.

Check all harness connectors that connect the injectors to the ECU.

Make sure that you are getting fuel to the injectors.

You can check the injector electrical operation with the following procedure:

1 - Mark the positions of the distributor and the rotor.
2 - Remove the distributor from the block; after removal, reconnect the crankshaft position sensor harness.
3 - Disconnect ignition coil harness connector.
4 - Turn ignition switch to the run position; (DO NOT START MOTOR).
5 - Manually rotate the distributor gear and listen for a clicking sound on each fuel injector.
6 - Install the distributor/rotor back to the marked positions.


----------

